# Sense herkales coils



## Johan9255 (22/5/20)

Morning all . Thanks for ad. I acquired this head thingy yesterday and I got one new coil with . Obviously coil is still fine. I dont think I ever smoked so lekker lol. Where do I get these coils as soon as this one is finished. Unemployed at the moment so dont have money for new tanks coils and heads etc. Happy with what I'm using. Smokey regards


----------



## Silo (22/5/20)

The Herakles coil looks a bit like the Smok V8.

Some coils are compatible with other atty's.

https://www.elementvape.com/sense-herakles-pod-mod-coils That says herakles but it also says Smok RPM pod.

Here is a list of tanks that can use the coils according to that Reddit user.



I do hope you find a great vaping solution.


----------

